# E8400 + P5k oc to? guideline needed



## ppv (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm getting my gtx295 within 3 days but im worried that my spec its not able to drain out the power of the card..
my spec is 
E8400
P5K
Corsair Dominator 2x2GB (1066)
Maxtor 320GB
Prelude 7.1
Corsair 750TX psu
gtx 295 (soon)
looking for gaming not benching..
if oc will affect my gaming FPS(huge boost lets say 10 fps its ok but if its only 1~5... just drop it)
thanks in advance..


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*what cpu cooler are you using ? * yur rig is meant to fly .............. yes it will pick up nicley from overclocking


----------



## ppv (Jun 18, 2008)

stock one, im wondering if i will need to a cpu oc only.. if it doesnt really affect i will leave it as it is


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

You'll need better than stock for anything more than the mildest OC. I was doing a bit with an E8500 on a P5K-E wifi yesterday, here's a screenshot I took just short of 10 hours of prime95. Once you get some proper cooling, I'll take some pics of the bios settings that I'm using, assuming that you have essentially the same options, and you should.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you will notice a worth improvement ................ The E8400 is easy to get to 3.8ghz .........24/7 with no trouble even 4.0ghz with just a bit of fiddling




to achieve the full potential of the gtx 295 you will definetly need your cpu ramped up to at least 3.8ghz


----------



## ppv (Jun 18, 2008)

any advise to get which cpu cooler?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

zalman 9700 is very good and not too hard to install


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

another decent choice .........

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186134


----------



## ppv (Jun 18, 2008)

k i will get it soon ~


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Ok I have a very similar situation, except I have a lot junkier graphics card..

E8400/P5k-E/AC Freezer Pro 7

I will make a new thread on this but I am trying to get an OC of 3.6Ghz. The only settings I have changed in my bios are:

*Put ram on manual timings to 5-5-5-18
*Put ram on 1.9V
*Put FSB on 400 @ 9 Multiplier
*Set PCI-E freq to 100
*My Vcore is on Auto

Is there anything else that i need to change?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Is the 1.9v. the recommended from Corsair, I can't remember offhand. You may need to set your NB voltage too, maybe not though. I had the x1 bug for graphics when I was at 4Ghz, was fine after taking the NB off of auto. Think it was 1.4 for that, but can't check right now, not at home eh.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

on the giga boards I have been selling ...........the jump to 3.6ghz is insanely easy 

change the cpu host frequency to 400 and thats it ! everything else is auto 

you dont need more cpu voltage ............... dont need more ram voltage unless you are running 4 sticks of ram

you will however struggle to get much higher than that with economy level ram (overclockign ram is rated for 2.1 volts) 

enjoy ......... you will see the improvement for sure


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

The ram says 1.9V on the sides. I used to have Crucial Ballistix that needed 2.1v. I had to change it manually so i figured i had to with this ram.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Jtsou said:


> The ram says 1.9V on the sides. I used to have Crucial Ballistix that needed 2.1v. I had to change it manually so i figured i had to with this ram.






Most all DDR2 motherboards default the ram voltage to 1.8 volts (super econsomy ram is rated for 1.8 volts only ....... kingston & wintec have several models like that :embarased

the 1.9volt and 2.1 volt is the rated voltage which YOU can raise the ram voltage to and still be covered by warranty .....


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

So it is best to keep it on "auto"?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Jtsou said:


> So it is best to keep it on "auto"?




its easier to keep things on "auto" ......... beyond 3.6ghz you will begin to need manual settings


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Yes but i know I dont want to be overvolting the ram if it doesnt need it. I dont want to undervolt it either :S


----------



## ppv (Jun 18, 2008)

linderman said:


> another decent choice .........
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186134


i was only able to get this cooler
http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_page/product_page/cpu/u120ex/product_cpu_cooler_u120ex-775-bp.html
i think this one is good enough, now could u teach me how to OC the cpu? thx


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

@ppv


please start your own overclocking thread in the "overclocking" forum and we can get you started .


----------

